# Pokemon Breeding



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

It just amuses me to how pokemon breed...alright forum discuss your opinions and funny related stuff dealing with this game mechanic :3

Also this pic inspired me to make this thread NSFW I just put that tag just in case.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

It'd probably be something like this.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

_Now you've shown me Team Galatic
And Dark and Steel and eggs
Oh, I want my Red and Blue back
When Ditto wasn't used for sex...._

Hurr. 
I miss when I all I wanted was to breed my _always male_ Eevee with a Ditto to get more Eevees.
Now it's all multi-generation breeding for egg moves and perfect stats.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It'd probably be something like this.


 I just don't get why they didn't look into the breeding mechanics more...first off they have pokemon that physically can't do it yet they make an egg and then the inbreeding xD

seriously I saw my friend inbreed zagooses to the point where the baby hatching out had enough power to take down pokemon 3 times it's lvl and had the strongest moves available.  I dunno who kid it is but it's mom is probably it's grandma and it's aunt while it's brother is it's dad and cousin at the same damn time e.e


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I just don't get why they didn't look into the breeding mechanics more...first off they have pokemon that physically can't do it yet they make an egg and then the inbreeding xD
> 
> seriously I saw my friend inbreed zagooses to the point where the baby hatching out had enough power to take down pokemon 3 times it's lvl and had the strongest moves available.  I dunno who kid it is but it's mom is probably it's grandma and it's aunt while it's brother is it's dad and cousin at the same damn time e.e


If it gets me Pokemon with perfect IVs across the board, I'm not complaining.

Besides, incest is hot.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Besides, incest is hot.



It's the game the whole family can enjoy!
U:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If it gets me Pokemon with perfect IVs across the board, I'm not complaining.
> 
> Besides, incest is hot.


 
Damn furries >.>


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

I lol'd hard at the Thanks after my post.


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

Why are you guys watching Pokemon fuck? :|


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Why are you guys watching Pokemon fuck? :|


 Ingame you can't, you leave and that's what supposedly happens in the daycare center...they hire some pretty bad staff to let the pokemanz fuck like that :|


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, I don't breed with pokemon. That's not my thing.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sorry guys, I don't breed with pokemon. That's not my thing.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

XD


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Ingame you can't, you leave and that's what supposedly happens in the daycare center...they hire some pretty bad staff to let the pokemanz fuck like that :|



I bet they sell DVD's of that stuff. 



Tails The Fox said:


> Sorry guys, I don't breed with pokemon. That's not my thing.



Can I intrest you in som- OH SHIT THE COPS!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> XD


lmao

Anyhow posting on topic, I also find it funny how the egg is just one pokemon of the two parents instead having mixed features but somehow learn the skills of both parents at times xP



8-bit said:


> I bet they sell DVD's of that stuff.


 If I could draw I'd totally draw that happening :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lmao
> 
> Anyhow posting on topic, I also find it funny how the egg is just one pokemon of the two parents instead having mixed features but somehow learn the skills of both parents at times xP
> 
> ...


 
It'd take too much effort for game developers to work that into the game. And by take too much effort I mean they're lazy.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Anyhow posting on topic, I also find it funny how the egg is just one pokemon of the two parents instead having mixed features but somehow learn the skills of both parents at times xP


It only inherits the moves of the Male.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> It'd take too much effort for game developers to work that into the game. And by take too much effort I mean they're lazy.


 
Yea pokemon already doesn't make sense but they could atleast try to tweak that xP



SirRob said:


> It only inherits the moves of the Male.


 really?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> really?


Yes. I know. I've spent more time in Pokemon breeding than I have doing anything else. e_e


Tails The Fox said:


> It'd take too much effort for game developers to work that into the game. And by take too much effort I mean they're lazy.


That would completely break the competitive aspect of the game.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. I know. I've spent more time in Pokemon breeding than I have doing anything else.


 Do I even have to say anything?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Do I even have to say anything?


I do it to obtain extremely good IVs, along with obtaining specific egg moves, natures, and abilities.


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I do it to obtain extremely good IVs, along with obtaining specific egg moves, natures, and abilities.


Like any sane person.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

If mammals can hatch from eggs and whatever, does that mean the biology of everything in the Pokeymanz world is messed up, yet humans still somehow exist etc..?


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Like any sane person.


S-shut up! 



Harebelle said:


> If mammals can hatch from eggs and whatever, does that mean the biology of everything in the Pokeymanz world is messed up, yet humans still somehow exist etc..?


I don't think it's in GameFreak's best interest to expand on the Pokemon universe's version of human breeding.


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> S-shut up!


But it was a compliment ;-;

why must you respond to my love with cruelty



> I don't think it's in GameFreak's best interest to expand on the  Pokemon universe's version of human breeding.


If "best interest" is a code word for "desire to enrage american parents"


yes


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Holsety said:


> But it was a compliment ;-;
> 
> why must you respond to my love with cruelty


I assumed to take that sarcastically due to the fact that most sane people probably wouldn't take the game that far.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't think it's in GameFreak's best interest to expand on the Pokemon universe's version of human breeding.



In b4 Ash/Gary slash art. :U


----------



## Holsety (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I assumed to take that sarcastically due to the fact that most sane people probably wouldn't take the game that far.


Only the most sane and focused people could possibly put that amount of effort into a game with giant fighting noses and bundles of (semi?)sentient magnets.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In b4 Ash/Gary slash art. :U


Shota's hot too.



Holsety said:


> Only the most sane and focused people could possibly put that amount of effort into a game with giant fighting noses and bundles of (semi?)sentient magnets.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_killer


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It just amuses me to how pokemon breed...alright forum discuss your opinions and funny related stuff dealing with this game mechanic :3
> 
> Also this pic inspired me to make this thread NSFW I just put that tag just in case.



k

I got a female Charmander from a male Charizard and Ditto once.  :|  It was strange.


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If I could draw I'd totally draw that happening :3



<first customer


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

OP just want so see Pokemon fucking each other. Sick fuck!




(I think deep down we all want to though)


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> (I think deep down we all want to though)


Not really.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 12, 2010)

I'd rather play Dragon Warrior Monsters for that feature, thanks.


----------



## Zydala (May 12, 2010)

So does anyone find it horrifying that a Skitty and a Wailord can have an egg?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 12, 2010)

Zydala said:


> So does anyone find it horrifying that a Skitty and a Wailord can have an egg?



Well, the caretakers say they don't know how the egg gets there, so yeah...


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

Zydala said:


> So does anyone find it horrifying that a Skitty and a Wailord can have an egg?



oh murr


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2010)

Zydala said:


> So does anyone find it horrifying that a Skitty and a Wailord can have an egg?



In the manga, a Pikachu egg's freaking as big as the Pikachu itself.  Must hurt when it comes out.


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Zydala said:


> So does anyone find it horrifying that a Skitty and a Wailord can have an egg?


I would sure like to see that HOT SKITTY ON WAILORD ACTION!!!


----------



## 8-bit (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would sure like to see that HOT SKITTY ON WAILORD ACTION!!!




Giant penis? I'm game


----------



## Luca (May 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would sure like to see that HOT SKITTY ON WAILORD ACTION!!!



Okay. Now I'm curious....


----------



## SirRob (May 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> Okay. Now I'm curious....


NSFW


----------

